# What websites do you scan first thing in the morning?



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Just wondering what others read in the morning or during downtime. I usually hit up the national papers and sports news sites but feel it's time to expand my horizons.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Local news (TO Star, G&M, NP, etc.) followed by CMF ... :smiley_simmons:


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

TSN, CBC, CMF, NESN, a few computer hardware forums


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

BBQ Bretheren, Fox News, lemonparty.org, knobo-throb.org.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

National Post, Facebook, CMF, price of oil.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't usually look at anything until later in the day.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Post, financial post, globe, and guardian.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Todoist
Dilbert
lfpress (I'm in London)
ctvnews


----------



## bobsander (Aug 4, 2015)

yahoo news


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

25 minutes of CTVs Canada AM from 3:30 to 3:55 (PVR)
The Exchange from 4pm the night before (PVR)
Yahoo Portfolios
FWF
ER.org
CMF
then email.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

weather,cnn


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

google news, this site 
kcowan - what is "FWF" ?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Bloomberg World Stock Indexes
Google.ca/Finance (also for world stock indexes but also for where world currencies are at, & where my holdings are trading at after 9:30 EST)
Bloomberg Stock Futures (especially before the opening, & also after closing & on weekends)
this site 
Financial Wisdom Forum (FWF)
also my portfolio tracker at GlobeInvestor if I'm thinking of rebalancing
sometimes Seeking Alpha as well
usually live-stream CBC radio while I'm online as well.


----------

